# avi uncompressed aus adobe pr2 - nicht abspielbar



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

Hallo an alle,

Folgendes Problem habe ich: brauche für eine produktionsfirma eine avi-uncompressed version meines films (30 min) - wenn ich Export - Movie - uncompressed avi - bekomme ich zwar eine avi file, kann diese aber mit keinem meiner player abspielen (media/win player, vlc, real) , kann das file jedoch in premiere (hab die version2.) ansehen. 
ist das normal ?
gibts ne möglichkeit, den avi file anders anzuschauen, es geht mir in erster linie darum, alles nochmals zu kontrollieren, bevor ich es wegschicke.
bin dankbar für jede hilfe..
gl
hanna


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

Was heisst, kann nicht abgespielt werden? Weil der Player sagt, er erkennt das Format nicht oder weil es schlicht und einfach unausstehlich ruckelt? 

Du musst bedenken, dass unkomprimiertes AVI in PAL(720x576@25Hz) etwa 25MB/Sek an Daten freisetzt. Bei der kleinen HD-Auflösung (720p@25Hz) sind es etwa 55MB/sek. und bei der großen HD(1920x1080@25Hz) ganze 125MB/sek. Praktisch macht das kaum ein System mit.

Ich gehe bezüglich funktionierende Wiedergabe davon aus, dass Du das Projekt in Premiere meinst, dass Du anschauen kannst, nicht das gerenderte Video an sich. Wird wohl daran liegen, dass die Projektdateien eben nicht unkomprimiert sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

media player schreibt: MP Classic could not render some of the pins in the graph, you may not have the needed codecs or filters installed on the system

vlc schreibt: Kein passendes Decodierungsmodul:
VLC unterstützt das Audio- oder Videoformat "v210" nicht. Leider können Sie daran nichts ändern.
Kein passendes Decodierungsmodul:
VLC unterstützt das Audio- oder Videoformat "undf" nicht. Leider können Sie daran nichts ändern

sehr motivierend..
habs grad mit Export DV Avi versucht, kann ich abspielen, aber ist ja leider nicht uncompressed (so wie die es haben wollen)


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

Ist es Mac oder Quicktime? Scheinbar nicht.. Hast Du eine Blackmagic-Karte drin?

Es gibt in Premiere zwei Arten zu exportieren. Einmal über Export Movie.. und dann noch über diesen Mediaencoder.
Mit welchem hast Du es versucht und welcher wirft diese konfuse Datei raus?

mfg chmee


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

hallo chmee,

hab win (ursprünglich wollten die ja uncompressed quicktime, hab aber kein quicktime pro), sind jetzt wie gesagt mit uncompr. avi zufrieden.

mache es über export movie (über mediaenconder kann man, was ich weiss, nur mpeg 1/2 und compressed files exportieren).
deswegen der weg über movie export.
aber nachdem ich es ja im adobe programm ansehen kann, funktioniert die file ja, nur kann ichs halt nicht abspielen, vielleicht können die es abspielen und ohne probleme auf digibeta überspielen?
ich hoffe es zumindest, da ich schon recht lange mit diesem problem zu kämpfen habe.

blackmagic karte ?
weiss ich nicht,
eher nicht.


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

Nun denn, die Exporteinstellungen sollten folgendermaßen aussehen :

Dateityp : *Microsoft AVI*
Kompressor : *None* - *nicht* uncompressed YUV422
Audiokompressor : *Uncompressed*

mfg chmee


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

thx, habs gerade ausprobiert, ton gibts, auch bild, leider hängt es, und die untertitel sieht man auch nicht...
aber schon mal ein fortschritt...
meinst du, microsoft avi ist ähnlich wie uncompressed avi (von der größe der files würd ich sagen ja, zumal micro avi sogar grösser ist)


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

*uncompressed ist unkomprimiert.* Ein unkomprimiertes Video hat keinen Codec, deswegen war die Aussage von VLC schon recht richtungsweisend. Unkomprimiertes YUV422  benötigt einen Codec (V210), denn da steckt eine Umrechnung von RGB nach YUV 4:2:2 drin, das ist eine Komprimierungsart aus der Sendetechnik, die man unkomprimiert nennen darf, es aber nicht ist. Definitiv wird RGB-Uncompressed (also *None*) größer sein. Dass das Bild hängt, habe ich oben schon erklärt. Dass man die Untertitel nicht sieht ist verwunderlich, aber da kann ich von Hier aus nix zu sagen. Weiter Rumprobieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

hallo chmee,
vielen dank nochmals,
ja, bin am probieren, und UT sieht man !
sind nur ein bisschen nach hinten gewandert.
ton und bild sind definitiv vorhanden, nur hängts.
werd mal aller versionen, die sich anbieten, durchgehen.

nur noch 2 sachen ..
bei General Oprion: neben Microsoft AVI gibts Compile Settings: klick ich da alle an ?
(also comments, chapters, urls, blank markers)

und bei embedding options: Project ? (dann müsste ich bei keyframe and rendering auch Bit Depth : use project setting nehmen, nicht)

sorry für die vielen fragen.
danke für die vielen antworten..


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

*Die Compile Settings würd ich weglassen*, AUSSER Du gibst dem Betreffenden irgendwelche Marker mit. Für DVD-Kapitel oÄ. Das würd ich aber sogar per selbstgeschriebener Liste machen.

Und Ja, ich würde auch die *Use Project Settings* wählen.

Schau Dir das ausgespielte wirklich nochmal an, ob denn Audio und Untertitel wirklich nach hinten gerutscht sind. Sonst machst Du Dir die Mühe und am Ende ist es eben nicht so. Testweise komprimierst Du mit einem anderen Tool (zB VirtualDub) das unkomprimierte Video nochmals in ein verdaubares Video (zB Divx mit mp3). Das sollte mehr bringen, als sich nicht sicher zu sein und uU das Projekt falsch nachzubearbeiten

mfg chmee

p.s.: Bitte lies nochmal unsere Forenregeln (§15), Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist Uns wichtig.


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

hallo chmee

haste recht, nachdem das bild aus den von dir genannten gründen sowieso immer hängen wird, kann ichs ja gar nicht wirklich kontrollieren..
werd verschiedene test files machen und die mit super umwandeln - dann sehe ich ja obs passt (oder nicht).

hab grad den letzten test nochmals abgespielt, und jetzt is er ohne ruckeln gegangen (17 sec test), 
G: Micro AVI, Project
V: None, Millions, DV PAL 16:9, Recompress: always
K: Use P. settings, hackerl bei deinterl video footage und bei optimize stills

hurrey.
thx lot


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2009)

Mit de-interlaced Video machst du dir nicht viel Freunde, wenn es sich um SD Material handelt,
das auf Digibeta landen soll.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

danke, gut zu wissen, lass ich dann mal weg. muss sagen, habe auch keinen unterschied (jetzt rein beim anschauen) bemerken können.  werd dafür bei Fields: No fields (progr. scan nehmen, was auch immer das bedeutet.. )


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

Wenn das Zielmedium DVD oder irgendwas Richtung TV/Video ist, dann solltest Du aber mit aller Dringlichkeit *auf die richtige Halbbildreihenfolge achten!* Auf dem PC wirst Du mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auch keinen Unterschied ausmachen, erklärt in der VideoFAQ.

Bitte beachte nochmals das p.s. in Beitrag #11.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2009)

Und genau das ist das Problem. Du weißt eigentlich gar nicht, was du da tust.
Standard Definition Fernsehen basiert auf dem Zeilensprungverfahren und Halbbildern.
Wenn du die Fields (Halbbilder) killst, dann produzierst du nicht normgerechtes Video.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hanna2 (6. September 2009)

Sorry, habe ich in meinem Eifer übersehen.

Der Film wird auf digibeta überspielt und soll auf im Kino gezeigt werden. Habe mir gerade auf Wikipedia Informationen über deinterlace durchgelesen - verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Du meinst also, ich soll lieber bei Deinterlace ein Hackerl machen?


----------

